# camping in Cedar Point area??



## jennyb (Mar 7, 2011)

Hi, my husband and I are wanting to go to Cedar Point Amusement Park. But, we are tenting, we've looked a little on the web for camp grounds but, a couple of them sound like horror stories. Does anyone know of a nice, clean camp ground in that area from personal experience????


----------

